# "Plane Jane"



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

My wife is suffering from tendinitis in her foot. She has a plethora of walking sticks and canes I have made to choose from including a duck's head cane I made specifically for her, but she wanted a smaller "plane" hiking stick/cane to assist her while she wears the walking boot. This piece of aspen from the Wasatch Mountains of Utah has been kicking around in my stick pile for a couple years. Finished it off with 2 coats of natural Danish oil and a 4 strand brown & camo paracord lanyard. She was with me when we collected the stick in the Ashley National Forest so it has some sentiment and she likes it, that's what matters.

Need to get her out of that boot soon as we are taking the motorhome to the Shenandoah National park & Washington/Jefferson National Forests in May.

Thanks for lookin'

Mark


----------



## CLos (Jan 12, 2017)

Awesome looking stick, and definitely in the category of "less is more". Curious on what type of knots you used to create the lanyard with the paracord. Here's to making that trip and hope she's on the road to recovery...


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Good job, looks like the good lady likes it, hope she is well soon.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Great looking stick!

Best wishes and prayers for your wife.

Rodney


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Showing off nature's beauty at it's best. The stick looks nice too! :thumbsu:

I spent a good deal of time in the southern Wasatch, east of Salina, and just west of Scofield, drilling and coring thick coal seams. That was from 1975-82, and it was beautiful indeed.


----------

